# Wieviel Watt für i7-2600K @ ca. 4.5GHZ?



## Einstein333 (30. Januar 2011)

*Wieviel Watt für i7-2600K @ ca. 4.5GHZ?*

Hallo zusammen

Ich bin neu in diesem Forum und hab gleich mal ne Frage. Ich will mir ein neues System zulegen und habe schon alle Komponenten ausser dem Netzteil rausgesucht und z.T. auch schon bestellt. 

Den i7-2600K möchte ich gerne auf ca. 4.5 GHZ übertakten, der Rest bleibt wie er ist. Nun die grosse Frage: Wieviel Watt brauch ich für mein System? Ich habe im Moment zwei Netzteile im Auge:
- BE QUIET! Straight Power E8 CM, 580 Watt oder
- BE QUIET! Straight Power E8 CM, 680 Watt

Mein System:
- Asus P8P67 PRO
- Core i7-2600K *@4.5 GHZ*
- Scythe Yasya CPU Cooler
- 16GB Kingston HyperX RAM 1600MHZ (nicht übertaktet)
- Sapphire GTX-460 768M (nicht übertaktet)
- SSD Intel
- Caviar Black HDD
- Lian Li 7fnwx
- DVD-Brenner

Reichen hier 580 Watt aus oder soll ich gleich das 680 Watt Netzteil nehmen? Oder gar noch mehr? 
Ich brauche den PC zwar nicht zum gamen, aber man weiss ja nie, ob sich das in der Zukunft mal ändern könnte und ich dann noch ne leistungsstärkere Grafikkarte nachrüsten würde. Dann sollte das Netzteil auch nicht gleich flachliegen.

Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe!


----------



## ghostadmin (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wieviel Watt für i7-2600K @ ca. 4.5GHZ?*

Ein gutes 450-550 Watt NT reicht bei deinem System locker aus. 
Nehmen kannst du da ja die üblichen Verdächtigen die man hier überall in den Threads findet.


----------



## Philipus II (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wieviel Watt für i7-2600K @ ca. 4.5GHZ?*

Das 480W reicht normalerweise aus. Bevor dich die Netzteilleistung limitiert, limitiert eh die Kühlung. Zumindest @air.
ein Netzteil für eine noch nicht erschienene grafikkarte zu dimensionieren ist mir aktuell unmöglich. Meine Glaskugel ist anscheinend defekt. Und der Hersteller agt, dass es keine garantie gäbe.


----------



## Einstein333 (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wieviel Watt für i7-2600K @ ca. 4.5GHZ?*



ghostadmin schrieb:


> Ein gutes 450-550 Watt NT reicht bei deinem System locker aus.
> Nehmen kannst du da ja die üblichen Verdächtigen die man hier überall in den Threads findet.


Danke für die Antwort. Aber zwischen 450 und 550 Watt liegt ein ziemlich grosser Unterschied! Wie kann ich wissen, ob 480 Watt genügen oder nicht?


----------



## Einstein333 (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wieviel Watt für i7-2600K @ ca. 4.5GHZ?*



Philipus II schrieb:


> Das 480W reicht normalerweise aus. Bevor dich die Netzteilleistung limitiert, limitiert eh die Kühlung. Zumindest @air.


Danke für die Antwort, aber was heisst hier "normalerweise"? Wenn ich das 480er Netzteil nehme, gehe ich anscheinend ein Risiko ein, dass es dann doch nicht reicht?


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wieviel Watt für i7-2600K @ ca. 4.5GHZ?*

Greif zum Antec High Current Gamer.


----------



## Philipus II (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wieviel Watt für i7-2600K @ ca. 4.5GHZ?*



Einstein333 schrieb:


> Danke für die Antwort, aber was heisst hier "normalerweise"? Wenn ich das 480er Netzteil nehme, gehe ich anscheinend ein Risiko ein, dass es dann doch nicht reicht?



Es sind zwei Punkte drin in der Aufgabenstellung, die schwer abschätzbar sind. Du erwartest ja, dass wir ein Netzteil empfehlen, dass auch zukünftige Modifikationen der Hardware mitmacht.
Zum einen weis ich nicht, ob du nicht vielleicht doch mit Wasser kühlen willst. Dann könnte das E8 480W das Übertaktungsergebnis begrenzen, was schade wäre.
Das andere ist der Austausch der Grafikkarte. Eine übertaktete GTX 580 etc. könnte knapp werden.
Von daher:
Für den geplanten Status reicht das E8 480W aus. Für zukünftige Modifikationen hast du mit dem 580W mehr Spielraum. Ob eine GTX 6x0 damit dann aber läuft, kann dir keiner garantieren.


----------



## Einstein333 (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wieviel Watt für i7-2600K @ ca. 4.5GHZ?*



Philipus II schrieb:


> Es sind zwei Punkte drin in der Aufgabenstellung, die schwer abschätzbar sind. Du erwartest ja, dass wir ein Netzteil empfehlen, dass auch zukünftige Modifikationen der Hardware mitmacht.
> Zum einen weis ich nicht, ob du nicht vielleicht doch mit Wasser kühlen willst. Dann könnte das E8 480W das Übertaktungsergebnis begrenzen, was schade wäre.
> Das andere ist der Austausch der Grafikkarte. Eine übertaktete GTX 580 etc. könnte knapp werden.
> Von daher:
> Für den geplanten Status reicht das E8 480W aus. Für zukünftige Modifikationen hast du mit dem 580W mehr Spielraum. Ob eine GTX 6x0 damit dann aber läuft, kann dir keiner garantieren.



Ok, dann werde ich das 580W nehmen! Vielen Dank!


----------



## apostoli (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wieviel Watt für i7-2600K @ ca. 4.5GHZ?*

Sind die Corsair Netzteile gut ?? Ich liebäugle mit dem HX 650 und habe vor das selbe Board und CPU wie der Ersteller zu kaufen und zu übertakten.

Danke


----------



## thom_cat (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wieviel Watt für i7-2600K @ ca. 4.5GHZ?*

nicht mehr das allerneuste, aber ein grundsolides netzteil.


----------



## apostoli (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wieviel Watt für i7-2600K @ ca. 4.5GHZ?*

Alternativ wäre das Be Quiet E8 700 W mein Favorit... Glaube das wird es werden um auch ne kleine Reserve zu haben...

Danke


----------

